# Ancien iPod?



## theboss (29 Mars 2008)

Je cherche un iPod de a molette mécanique de Octobre 2001 ou Mars 2002
SVP un petit coup de main, j'ai cherché partout et je n'ai rien trouvé


----------



## poirot (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un Ipod de 2005
acheté 209 E à l'époque,
dont la batterie semble ne plus tenir son chargement,
et que j'utilise branché.
4G°
J'ai encore la facture
Je voudrais le revendre...
Cela vous interesse t-il ?
Je peux vous envoyer une photo

0613211990

Catherine


----------

